# Unable to open attachments in outlook.



## mydssbin (Jan 23, 2006)

I am using outlook 2002 v10 with sp3 on windows 2000Pro

When I get an email with attachment I cant open it. It forces me to save to disk, I dont want that I just want to open it from the email. I have looked at
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=259514
And it did not work for me.

The message is:
Attachment Security Warning

Thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.visiontech.ltd.uk/software/ol2k2sec.html


----------



## mydssbin (Jan 23, 2006)

Thank for that.

It does not have option for .doc, .xls, .pdf, .zip files.

In the email, it will not let me open up any .doc, .xls, .pdf, .zip files. It forces me to save to hard drive. I want to open it directly from email message.

Thanks


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Try the registry changes suggested from Microsoft Outlook Support.


----------

